# Geforce 2 MX Probelm ...



## crazyTux (29. November 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problem, irgend wie scheint meine GeForce nicht richtig 
zu laufen. Ich benutze RedHat 9.0. In der Konfiguration der Karte kann ich nicht
"3D Hardware Beschleunigung aktivieren" ankreuzen. 

Wenn ich ein Spiel starten will Beispielsweise Enemy Territory, kommt immer 
der Fehler: "Received signal 11, exiting...".

Hier mal die komplette Ausgabe wenn ich "et" in die Konsole eingebe:
_ET 2.55 linux-i386 May 27 2003
----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
/home/dani/.etwolf/etmain
/usr/local/games/enemy-territory/etmain/pak0.pk3 (3725 files)
/usr/local/games/enemy-territory/etmain/mp_bin.pk3 (4 files)
/usr/local/games/enemy-territory/etmain

----------------------
3729 files in pk3 files
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec language.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok

------- Input Initialization -------
Joystick is not active.
------------------------------------
Bypassing CD checks
----- Client Initialization -----
----- Initializing Renderer ----
-------------------------------
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
----- R_Init -----
...loading libGL.so.1: Initializing OpenGL display
...setting mode 4: 800 600
Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2
XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized
XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 800x600
Using 8/8/8 Color bits, 16 depth, 0 stencil display.
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
GL_RENDERER: Mesa GLX Indirect


***********************************************************
 You are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration)!
 Driver DLL used: libGL.so.1
 If this is intentional, add
       "+set r_allowSoftwareGL 1"
 to the command line when starting the game.
***********************************************************
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (4)
Initializing OpenGL display
...setting mode 3: 640 480
Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2
XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized
XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 640x480
Received signal 11, exiting..._

Im Netz hab ich nichts passendes gefunden eventuell kann mir ja einer von euch 
helfen? Danke schon einmal ...


----------



## hulmel (29. November 2003)

Hast Du mal bei NVIDIA die Treiber heruntergeladen?


----------



## crazyTux (29. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von hulmel _
> *Hast Du mal bei NVIDIA die Treiber heruntergeladen? *



Ja und installiert


----------



## Helmut Klein (30. November 2003)

Hast du auch deine XF86Config enstprechend angepasst?


----------



## crazyTux (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von socke _
> *Hast du auch deine XF86Config enstprechend angepasst? *



Nunja, ich habs versucht aber scheint nicht geklappt zu haben.
Was genau muss ich den umstellen?

Gruß Tux


----------



## hulmel (1. Dezember 2003)

In der XF86Config den Driver von "nv" auf "nvidia" setzen.
Evtl vorher prüfen ob der Treiber geladen ist.


----------



## crazyTux (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von hulmel _
> *In der XF86Config den Driver von "nv" auf "nvidia" setzen.
> Evtl vorher prüfen ob der Treiber geladen ist. *



Ja das hatte ich schon einmal. Dann ist der X Server aber hängen geblieben, bzw. 
nicht gestartet. Ich probier es gleich noch einmal.

Tux

Edit: Nein es geht nicht. Wie kann ich nachprüfen ob der Treiber geldaen wurde?


----------



## hulmel (2. Dezember 2003)

lsmod oder modprobe?


----------



## crazyTux (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von hulmel _
> *lsmod oder modprobe? *



Ich kann das Module "Nvidia" (o.ä.) nicht finden, sprich der Treiber wurde nicht geladen.

Was hab ich falsch gemacht, bzw. wie lade ich den Treiber?

Tux


----------



## hulmel (3. Dezember 2003)

Normalerweise mit "insmod", aber wenn der Treiber nicht gefunden wird, mußt Du ihn nochmal installieren.


----------



## crazyTux (8. Dezember 2003)

Ich kann den Treiber nvidia nicht laden  
Hab aber NVIDIA_Kernel und NVIDIA_GLX installiert (hab rpms genutzt)

Was mach ich falsch?

Gruß

Edit: Habs endlich hinbekommen ....
Nun bekomme ich aber jedesmal die Meldung das OpenGL nicht vorhanden ist.

Edit2: Und auch dieses Problem hab ich gelöst


----------

